# Iron Warrior Project + Conversions



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

*Iron Warrior 13th Company*

Edited Post. This thread has officially been transformed from a few fun conversion pieces to an entirely new project for Iron Warriors. So far, I have 3 Daemon Princes. 2 that are recent and one that is about 4 years old. The first piece is that last piece of my old army. I miss it.

Anyhow, I also have a few converted Obliterators. I figure I'd save some bucks and use my bitz box. I hope that my project encourages people to have fun with their models. I'm a bit rusty, so I hope I can get back on track. For some reason my hand starts to shake. I wonder if its because I haven't worked with green stuff in a while or what. 

I have also started adding the main body edition to my army. So far they are under construction for the most part. But for now I have included a lightly converted troop choice of Chaos Space Marines and a Terminator Squad. 

If anybody has any conversion ideas feel free to post! opcorn:

Here are the first 3 Warsmith Lords of the 13th Company. They have all assended to Daemonhood and have all gone to do better things. Therefore, for the most part, they will not be part of my army. Just models for fluff that I may post if I ever have time. Besides, the rules don't really favor them anymore, so I'll be looking at other lord and hero choices.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

This one I made last year for a online competetion on the site. I think the one problem with this was finding the right head. I'm still looking for one. Anyone willing to offer theirs?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

And here is the last one. I submitted it for the monthly conversion and won with this one. I liked this one because I was able to use more bits. The legs were the hardest idea to find. They are from the Grey Knight dreadnought thing. They are actually arms! The feet from the sphinx. I had to use a lot of green stuff just to fill in the spaces. About half but I think it came out good.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Hopefully I will get to doing more. But I hope in my next project I will show you guys something new. Anyone interested in me experimenting on making certain units look Iron Warriorish, let me know.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't think its all that hard or scary to try and differentiate one's daemon princes.

I like how ambitious your daemon prince conversions are, it's nice to see people tackling big conversions. I'm not crazy about the end results though. I think we have very different aesthetics.

I converted up an Iron Warriors Daemon prince using the original metal DP model, and an orky vehicle 'servo-arm'. I really wanted to keep that as a part of the model, clearly suggesting the progression from the Warsmith to Daemon Prince.

*Front*


IW_daemon_prince_done-top-angle by the warped forge, on Flickr


*Back*


daemon_prince_back by the warped forge, on Flickr

My overall goal was to keep it tight and understated, and of course to make sure the servo-arm remained stable when finished, because everything was pewter, and heavy!

cheers!


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow! I'm quite jealous. I like that look. You've done enough work on it to be creative. I have to say though Iron Warrior Daemon Princes are just as fun if not more exciting than working on Nurgle Daemon Princes. 

Looks awesome Kreuger! 

There's just something about my second Daemon Prince I just don't like. Maybe the proportions of the legs and body. I know I dislike the face. I'm thinking about using a defiler mask. I really recommend those being used on Daemon Princes, I think the monstrous face makes it look too mainstream. But I think I might lose the wings. I don't think they go well in his "long" like frame.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

*Obliteration*

Just wanted to show you, one of the cheapest ways of making obliterators. I decided to first do an obliterator with a regular no good, old space marine terminator I had in my bits box. As you can see, you can still make a convincing and in my opinion better version of the bulky and boring looking obliterators that Gamesworkshop decided to keep for some reason.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Obliterator 2

This one was done with a regular Terminator. A bit nicer and chaosy. Obliterators also look better with thorns and without a helmet.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Obliterator 3

This one was just done out of bits. The cyclone/rocket launcher was taken from a Dreadnaught kit.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I am not fond of the gun porcupine look; however Oblits 1 and 2 look like technically solid conversions.

The missile launcher on Oblit 3 looks much too large to me.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Not gonna lie the third is pretty much crap. I needed to use up my green stuff because it was getting pretty hard. I'll probably cut the rocket launcher and change the power fist a little bit.

Fluff wise, I will probably post stories about loyalist terminators being infected by the obliterator virus and being controlled by the one Obliterator that looks chaosy.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Here is my first troop choice. Can't keep away from the Chaos Warrior Heads. I don't think I have any more though. :wasntme:

I prefer the simple look for Iron Warrior Marines. I also attached bayonets on all their weapons(had to go through my bitz box for 10 of those). The powerfist is from a space marine. It makes the Aspiring Champion look more victorious than creepy. Also, the head of the plasma gun guy is from a space marine kit. The picture doesn't show very well, but its the bionicle eye dude. I think he looks pretty good for an Iron Warrior model.

As far as fluff goes, I'll get back after I name the champion and squad number.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Boring.... Terminators. But again, the simple look, looks the best for terminators. 

*The Trident*


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Your daemon princes are wonderful, particularly the second one (where is the head from?)! I also like the way you used chaos knights heads on the troops. Very ironwarrior-esque. Can't wait to see them painted!


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I finished building another troop choice and am currently painting them. Hopefully I can post them up sometime after finals. 

The head from the second daemon prince is from the sphinx kit. Its a warhammer creature. Some nice bits and stuff there.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice work good solid conversions I love your first pic, I'm with Dave on the obliterator models but that is just personal taste, otherwise lovely work+ rep


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

thanks dude. The obliterators are money saver. 

as far as the daemon prince goes. I think i need bigger wings on my second one. Either that or even more difficult... new legs. They look like Lt. Dan legs. The wings can't support something that big.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

thanks dude. The obliterators are money saver. 

as far as the daemon prince goes. I think i need bigger wings on my second one. Either that or even more difficult... new legs. They look like Lt. Dan legs. The wings can't support something that big.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

*Troop Choice 2*

I have a squad that I have assembled and primed. I've begun painting it. So far, thats two for squads in my main body. Fluff wise this will be Conrux's squad with Painn and Panicc the twin meltagun weapons men. Painn and Panicc are exactly the same, but I'm thinking about perhaps modeling them with more details, figuring as they are some cool characters in my fluff projects.

*Conrux's Squad*


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I fixed the third obliterator. I just need to rearrange the lascannon parts.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

*My Warsmiths*

I have added two Warsmiths to the 13th Company. Which one do you guys like better, or do you think would be a good entry for the conversion contest?


Warsmith 1 (Diakablos)




















Warsmith 2 (Karnak)


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

I feel that the first Warsmith there is a bit too lord-y. The whole kind of hulking guy with a hammer and cloak. However, the first one looks better to me. 

Besides that, pretty great work so far.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Septok said:


> I feel that the first Warsmith there is a bit too lord-y. The whole kind of hulking guy with a hammer and cloak. However, the first one looks better to me.
> 
> Besides that, pretty great work so far.


Diakablos is the Lord of the warband and because he is an Iron Warrior he is still a Warsmith. So I'm actually okay with that. I'm just not sure for a conversion contest it has enough of a conversion to compete. 

As far for Karnak, I'm not sure what else I can add to it.

What I was able to do was use loyalist weapons and wargear as scavenged wargear from battle. 


I'm almost finished with my Havoc Rocket Launcher squad. I used the loyalist rockets because I thought they were simpler and a bit more manoeverable. I thought they looked a bit more "Iron Warriorish." I'll be back on later to post them.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Ah yes, the new debate between "Warsmith" and "Warpsmith." The first model is clearly one of the former; the second model more heavily resembles the latter...

Keep it up, CK.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Post #2.

I swear I killed that on Doom in the 90s?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Seriously don't know what else I can add. Maybe I'll try to do another servo thing for Karnak. Right now it has three. Two servo arms and a dragon head on the left. Like a melta flamer thing.

Bad pics because its hard to see. The dragon thing is black. I need new pics for the competition.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

*Havocs 1*

Created my first Havoc unit with Rocket Launchers. They are so awesome! The space marine rockets are so much better as they don't look cumbersome. Converted the Aspiring Champion as well. The chained bolter and powerfist of a fallen Black Templar Sergeant. 


*Sergeant Brutus 1st Havoc Squad*


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Finished Constructing my second Havoc squad with autocannons. Using assault cannons, but it all works out. I haven't added any fluff to them yet, so I'll get back to it


I finished painting and basing my first troop choice. 

*Conrux's Squad 4th Tactical Squad* (w/ the twins, Painn and Panicc)


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Looking good, mate. I'm actually a big fan of using the assault cannons for the havocs, very unique look and makes them look quite intimidating.


----------

